# Citizenship



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if UK expats ever apply for Spanish citizenship?
Are there any advantages to becoming a Spanish citizen?
Are there disadvantages to giving up British citizenship?
Is is possible for both citizenships to co exist if resident in Spain?
I'm not sure if this topic has been discussed elsewhere, if yes please point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Grace2014 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if UK expats ever apply for Spanish citizenship?
> Are there any advantages to becoming a Spanish citizen?
> Are there disadvantages to giving up British citizenship?
> ...


Yes, it's in here somewhere!
Yes you can apply after a certain amount of years. I keep saying I'm going to, but haven't got round to it yet. The main advantage is being able to vote in the main elections. You can vote in the municiples as a eu citizen. Also, for me, I know it's very unlikely that 'll go back to the UK and it's very likely that I'll stay here till I pop me clogs as they say. 
Recent events, like the change in requirements for eu citizens to live here, have unsettled me somewhat and have made me see that nothing's written in stone. The government can, does and will make changes about immigrants, so maybe it would be better to be perceived as Spanish in a legal context, in my case.
I have little patriotic blood in my make up so it doesn't bother me at all that I "change" nationality, but I think that could be quite an issue for a lot of people.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Grace2014 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if UK expats ever apply for Spanish citizenship?
> Are there any advantages to becoming a Spanish citizen?
> Are there disadvantages to giving up British citizenship?
> ...


If I where in your shoes i don't make this mistake .but if you decide to make it wait one or two years and you decide. 
You are welcome ).


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it's in here somewhere!
> Yes you can apply after a certain amount of years. I keep saying I'm going to, but haven't got round to it yet. The main advantage is being able to vote in the main elections. You can vote in the municiples as a eu citizen. Also, for me, I know it's very unlikely that 'll go back to the UK and it's very likely that I'll stay here till I pop me clogs as they say.
> Recent events, like the change in requirements for eu citizens to live here, have unsettled me somewhat and have made me see that nothing's written in stone. The government can, does and will make changes about immigrants, so maybe it would be better to be perceived as Spanish in a legal context, in my case.
> I have little patriotic blood in my make up so it doesn't bother me at all that I "change" nationality, but I think that could be quite an issue for a lot of people.


Hi Pesky Wesky,
I see you've been in Spain for 25years! 
I'm assuming there has been no significant drawbacks to having a residency status and not considering citizenship?
I'll try and locate the previous posts (no joy so far).
I was wondering if there were benefits in relation to a persons age and access to health care. In particular is it 'easier' to be pre retirement age and be a citizen for health benefits?


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

mickbcn said:


> If I where in your shoes i don't make this mistake .but if you decide to make it wait one or two years and you decide.
> You are welcome ).


Hi mickbcn
Interested in the fact you are Spanish and think expats should think twice before considering Spanish citizenship. 
What if the expat is in Spain for the remainder of their life?
Would like to hear your reasons...


----------



## sue-smiley (Jan 31, 2014)

*Wow*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it's in here somewhere!
> Yes you can apply after a certain amount of years. I keep saying I'm going to, but haven't got round to it yet. The main advantage is being able to vote in the main elections. You can vote in the municiples as a eu citizen. Also, for me, I know it's very unlikely that 'll go back to the UK and it's very likely that I'll stay here till I pop me clogs as they say.
> Recent events, like the change in requirements for eu citizens to live here, have unsettled me somewhat and have made me see that nothing's written in stone. The government can, does and will make changes about immigrants, so maybe it would be better to be perceived as Spanish in a legal context, in my case.
> I have little patriotic blood in my make up so it doesn't bother me at all that I "change" nationality, but I think that could be quite an issue for a lot of people.


What an honest view.

I agree as I plan too do shortly there surely must benefits if you plan to stay. As advised, read,read read get as much information as possible. Also if you have friends who live abroad they can generally guide you.

Hop your clogs stay very firmly in place


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

you have to live here 10 years before you can apply for citizenship - unless married to a Spanish national then it's a lot less (1 or 2 years ??) There's a link in the FAQs thread, anyway

it's something on our 'to do' list for this year........ for the same reasons as Pesky Wesky

our feet are firmly planted here in Spain now, & the thought that a change in the EU status of Spain or the UK might in extreme circumstances mean we'd have to leave doesn't bear thinking about ........... 

Spain doesn't recognise dual nationality, but the UK does


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My husband was born in the UK to a Spanish father and an English mother. When we moved here he applied to 'recover' his right of Spanish nationality and after that, our children got theirs too. It seems to make life easier here, having a 'normal' DNI and they can vote in national elections. Otherwise I see no great advantages. It was ten years ago and maybe things are better now but, being Spain, one had to jump through hoops, have originals of everything and it took around two years. You have to really want to do it, in my opinion!

They were casually told by the Spanish authorities to hand back their British passports to the British authorities. PM me if you want to know more!


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you have to live here 10 years before you can apply for citizenship - unless married to a Spanish national then it's a lot less (1 or 2 years ??) There's a link in the FAQs thread, anyway
> 
> it's something on our 'to do' list for this year........ for the same reasons as Pesky Wesky
> 
> ...


I've been trying to find a thread/post under FAQ but no joy...any pointers would be appreciated.
I know about the ten years residency but so many expats from UK have been in Spain for longer but not applied for Spanish citizenship. I was wondering why not?
I wonder why if those with less than ten years residency, but with other special circumstances, marriage or parentage, don't apply either. Other than the potential future threats of EU changes, and perhaps pride in adopting citizenship of your new country, are there any benefits or losses?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Grace2014 said:


> I've been trying to find a thread/post under FAQ but no joy...any pointers would be appreciated.
> I know about the ten years residency but so many expats from UK have been in Spain for longer but not applied for Spanish citizenship. I was wondering why not?
> I wonder why if those with less than ten years residency, but with other special circumstances, marriage or parentage, don't apply either. Other than the potential future threats of EU changes, and perhaps pride in adopting citizenship of your new country, are there any benefits or losses?


I think, generally, there is simply no point. Why go through the hassle for no, or minimal, gain.

We may well go this route with one or more of our children. For them the only reason would be one of work. You can't do certain jobs without being a Spanish national.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You have to have residencia for 10 years, or 3 years if you start a business. 


My concern is the question of the stability of the E.U. in respect of both Spain and the U.K., might the U.K. leave, or might Spain get kicked out, unlikely now, but who can read into the future.

Having been residents here for over 10 years, with no intention of returning to live in England, we applied for Citizenship last year and are awaiting the outcome.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Grace2014 said:


> Hi mickbcn
> Interested in the fact you are Spanish and think expats should think twice before considering Spanish citizenship.
> What if the expat is in Spain for the remainder of their life?
> Would like to hear your reasons...


Well there are many reasons.. for example UK is a democratic country however Spain no.
Spain is possible that in few years (from 1 to 5 years) will disgregate in many small nations. and if the most industrial of this nations abandone Spain his economy will be very very bad.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Grace2014 said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky,
> I see you've been in Spain for 25years!
> I'm assuming there has been no significant drawbacks to having a residency status and not considering citizenship?
> I'll try and locate the previous posts (no joy so far).
> I was wondering if there were benefits in relation to a persons age and access to health care. In particular is it 'easier' to be pre retirement age and be a citizen for health benefits?


No there haven't been greatly significant drawbacks especially since there's no resident's card to be renewed now. When I first came you'd get a 1 yr card, then after a few years a card with 5 yrs validity. That was a pain having to get that renewed, but as from 2007 I think it was, that was scrapped and I got permanent incription on the resident's register. So for me at least, until the rules change again, and I don't doubt that they will, I don't have to get anything renewed. 
As far as health is concerned I work and pay into SS, but I'm married to a Spaniard so I'm covered.

Micks answer is coloured by the fact that he is Catalan and interested in Catalonia's independance I think.


----------

